# Biomycin dose?



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Been trying to find the dosage for Biomycin 200...is it the same as LA 200...1ccper 25lbs??? Thank you!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes its the same. The only difference between the two is that the Biomycin doesn't sting.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Runaround, just thot I'd double check. So glad the LA200 was expired enough..hated the stuff!!


----------

